# Hypoglycemia attack this morning!!!!



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Well I had another scare this morning:-( I got my little guy out of his crate this morning and he was acting funny and a little off balance. He didnt eat or drink nor act himself so I started worrying. He was very lethargic so I automatically thought Sugar shock because of his lethargy and him being off balance. I gave him some honey and he wasnt interested so I had to make him take it. I called the vet and the vet said that it did sound like Hypoglycemia and to bring him in. I immediately got in the car and started to the vets and half way there I noticed his little lips were turning blue and he was salivating alot:-( When I got him to the vets they took him straight back and did a glucose test and the test does not register lower than 40 and his was at 40 and we think that it was probably even lower. His temperature was at 90:-0 The vet said that if his temperature had been in the 80's then this could have been alot worse. He has been at the vets all day and he was given something in his blood stream twice and now he is home and back to his old self. I was given some can food to give him and he devoured it, so his appetite is back. He ate fine yesterday and showed no signs so we really dont know what caused it except for his size:-( We have had him for almost 2 weeks and he has only gained 1 oz:-( The vet said that if I wouldnt have recognized the symptoms and got him there ASAP then he may not have made it:-( Thank goodness I do my research it really does pay to be in the know. I never had this problem with Yoshi so this was a first with me. Please keep my little guy in your thoughts and prayers


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

oh my gosh! that must have been sooo scary for you! 
soooo glad he's back to normal!
thank god you got to the vets in time!
you and the little guy will be in my thoughts  x


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

aw poor baby.. i'm glad he's alright. that sounds so scary  
maybe leaving him some food in his crate over night will help? keep us updated! he'll be in my prayers


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Nutrical is what I used I always gave it to Fen before he went to bed for the first month or so. He also went for a month without gaining any weight. I'm glad you're little guy is better now that the only thing about the tiny ones you have to be more cautious


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes I now have Nutrical and I will definately be leaving him food in his crate at night. I am going to stay up with him tonight and feed him every 2hrs just to be safe tonight


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

ohh wow! I am sorry this happen to your baby.. I am glad you got him to the vet in time and not have a heartache. Healing thoughts and hugs to the both of you come your way..


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Awwww yoshis momma im so sorry for what happened. Im so relieved and glad your baby is ok, terrifying *hugs* ill definalty keep him in my prayers for sure.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

So very scary! I'm glad he's all right now. Poor little baby.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow, I'm glad you caught it in time and he's going to be okay! How old is he?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

He will be 4 months old on the 1st.

I emailed my breeder about this and guess what!! She told me that this has happened to him twice already?!?! I asked this lady if he had any health issues or if any were in his line?? She told me that his sisters had this as well before they went to their new homes as well?? She said that it had been so long since he had an episode and they usually grew out of it by 4 months that she did not feel she needed to mention it!!!!!!!!!! I am so pisssed right now:-( I cant believe that she did not tell me this info.

Oh Well at least he is in a good home now and will be taken care of.

Do you guys think he will grow out of it or do you think I am going to have to worry about my poor boy forever:-(


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

He will grow out of it when he gains a bit of weight. Small chis run into this all too often. Cold stress also causes this. You must keep them warm. Chis have very little fat, especially around the liver. When they are chilly, they need to use energy to stay warm. When they cannot burn fat, they use the sugar. They need to be fed more, in order to have something to burn. If they use their sugar reserves, they end up with hypoglycemia. This typically happens with babies that are growing. When he is full grown and has some fat reserve, this will not happen. Just keep him well fed, warm and stay alert.... just as you have.

Yoshismom, thank goodness for self-education. Ignorance could have cost him his life. You're a good mom.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

I would be mad too...that is definitely something she should have warned you about. How big is he estimated to get? I saw the pic of him next to the TV remote and he looked pretty tiny.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

OMG I would be so irritated  My breeder sent Fen home with nutrical and she puts all that info in an envelope. The funny thing is Abby is 2 lbs but that girl can eat :shock: She has a big ol belly. 

At least now you know so you can watch him & I suggest you just give him a teeny taste of the nutrical at night or when you leave the house.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

most chis get "past" the risk by about 6 months of age. however because dodger is sooo tiny (hes just over 3lbs full grown) and such a picky eater i free feed no matter what theres dry food down all the time.

id make sure to keep a bowl of food in his crate so he can nibble throughout the night...not realy great for potty training, but better a few accidents than hypoglycemic shock.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

He is 1lb 6oz right now and will be 4 months on the 1st. As stated above he has only gained an 1 oz in 2 weeks and this was right after they pumped him full of fluid? So he may not have gained any? He is charting to be between 2 and 2 1/2lbs but his dad is 3 1/2lbs and his mom is 4lbs so I figure he would get closer to his dads size? I know that little ones this size can have these issues so I guess it isnt a big suprise but still scary none the less:-(

The breeder told me to give him gatorade when this happens and to give him goats milk or Ensure everyday? She also told me to buy red cells and give him this as well? She told me to only give Nutrical as a recovery and not daily. My vet told me that you can not give to much Nutrical and I need to give it to him 3 times a day? What do you guys think of her home remedies and about the nutrical.

She also said that it could be because he has been so active. Or maybe that I changed foods?

He is wide open right now and I am trying to keep him calmer but it is tough. He is also eating like a little pig. I know these are good signs.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes I free feed anyway.

Yoshi is 3lbs now as an adult and it took him quite sometime to reach this weight. Yet I never had this problem with him. My vet says that some have this and some dont?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I agree with the vet about the nutrical  I wouldn't listen to a word that breeder said at this point


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

I wouldn't ever give ensure to a dog, nor gatorade! Good lord, that breeder is just ignorant. As for goat's milk? I do not know and will research that. I do add a little bit of cottage cheese to my chis diet, per instructions from the vet. They simply love it!

As for the nutrical, it is true, you cannot overdose them on it.

Tammie


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She told me that her vet is the one who told her about Gatorade?? I really feel sorry for his 2 littermate sisters that are even smaller than him that she told the owners to give them all of this stuff when they did this:-(

The book I am reading boasts on Regular Yogurt for all sorts of things.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

There may be a gap between what she says her vet said and what her vet actually said.

I have found Gatorade and the like are helpful to me, as a human, when I get dehydrated on a hot day, but for a dog?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I just got a new email from her and it is just asking me what my vet said and how most vets will not recommend anything to do for it and her vet does??? I am not sure what vets she goes to but I have never heard such a thing. 

She is asking me about his food and if I changed it. Well Duh! me and my vet decided that Pedigree can, some other kind of puppy food packet mixed with dry puppy kibble and some human baby food was a little much for a puppy and you are not supposed to mix so many vitamins and nutrients. So yeah I switched his food but very slowly. I also told her that I have been told that Ensure is a No No. 

She seems to be more concerned at whether I think she sent me a sick puppy or not. She now says that he could have caught a parasite from my dogs? First of all my dogs are all very well vetted and taken care of. 2nd he does not go out to potty, he does so on a pee pad and I keep everything cleaned up afterwards. My boys just had check ups and they are all parasite free and showing no signs to make me think different. I told her that the puppy was vetted the very next day from when I picked him up and he had a clean bill of health without parasites. She then tells me that it is because he was playing to hard. Give me a break lady, I know that some chis are prone to this so please stop making excuses??

I did tell her that I was not claiming that the puppy was sick when it left her and I know that this can be common. I did however tell her that these babies are to tiny to take chances on and for future notice when she sells these puppies if they have had these episodes then to please tell the buyer so they will be better prepared and that I would have lost my guy this morning if I hadnt known the signs and not all people research their breeds and/or call their breeder. Apparently the people that bought his sisters have had issues but not quite so severe and she had sent the red cells home with them so they could use them and told them about Gatorade. So why not tell me? I even recall asking her about Hypoglycemia in her puppies when she was handing me all of the foods she was mixing and she never said a word. I guess since he was already 15 weeks old she was ready to be rid of him and if they told me I may not have taken him?? She did however wait until I had handed her the money to tell me he had already been sold at 8 weeks and returned 3 days later... I wonder why (sarcasm) I asked her if the girl gave her a reason and she said No!

All I can say now is I am glad he is with me and can be better taken care of

I am so very attached to this little guy that you would think I had him for years instead of weeks


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Tisk tisk you know it really bothers me that people get so involved with the money they forget about the lives of these poor little babies.They just sell them to anyone and don't care what happens to them. On a good note here in Texas people can no longer sell animals on the side of the road


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm so glad you got the little guy to the vet in time and he is okay. We had the same thing happen with Stewie. He came from a breeder in Minnesota and was flown to us on a plane. He was about 10 weeks old and barely 1 pound. I had a vet appointment scheduled for as soon as we got back in town with him. My vet decided to go ahead and give him his shots even though I questioned her about it since he had a stressful day flying on a plane 2 hours in February. She said that there shouldn't be a problem. Well he had an allergic reaction to the shot. I had him in his crate beside my bed that night waiting for him to wake in the night to eat or go potty. He never made any noise. I woke up about 6:30 that morning and when I checked his crate he was stiff and his eyes were rolling back in his head. I was scared to death he was going to die. I had boughten Nutrical ahead of time and ran to get it. I couldn't even hardly pry his little mouth open but I did enough to rub it on his gums. He then started to come around a little bit. Me and my husband got dressed quickly and drove him to the emergency vet. His blood sugar too had gotten extremely low. They got him to eat some wet food at the vet. We bought some wet puppy food and baby food for him on the way home. I just kept watching him and making sure he was eating. He's never had another episode. He now weighs about 5 pounds and is 9 months old. These little babies know how to scare us to death don't they.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

What is so bad is I know better. I asked all of the right questions. I saw a great environment where the dogs are loved and cared for and they even told me about there not being such thing as a Teacup (I always ask to see what they will say). She seemed to know all of her stuff and his personality was awesome (still is) and he was a healthy, happy puppy. I am not sad that I bought him at all, I wouldnt take anything for him. I am just sad at how many people go out looking for teeny tiny puppies and can get a hold of a breeder as such and never know how to save its life or what to expect. People always tell me how they want a pocket pet or a teacup chi (although no such thing) and I always try to explain that although they are adorable there is alot of upkeep and sometimes lots of health issues that come along with them. Not to mention how careful you have to be around them.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

What a terrible scare for you! I'm so glad that you saved your chi puppy in the nick of time, and he's okay now. You're a good mom to educate yourself to recognize the signs of hypoglycemia in chis. You did everything right in this emergency. 

I can't add anymore to the good suggestions from the other posters. They said everything I wanted to say.

Bella and I send get well wishes and hugs to your chi puppy. He is in good hands with your family.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, that is really scary! I'm so happy to hear that he's okay now


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

That must have been so scary for you   but Im glad to hear he is doing OK


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

aww poor wee baby 
just as well you know your stuff and got him to the vet asap or only know what would of happened as you said
i am just happy that he is all better now


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

It's very scary. I had it with Tiani two days after I got her. I couldn't wake her up! The breeder told me to get a syringe of honey mixed with water down her quick, which I did, and she immediately started waking up. Boy, was I scared! Krystal is such a little piggy, she eats loads and regular, so I haven't had any worries with her (yet) thankfully. I always put a tiny handful of dry food IN their beds at night, just so they have something very close to their mouths, should they start to feel weak or anything!

So glad your baby is okay now. Hopefully you'll have no more frights. Tiani never had another episode, so hopefully you'll be okay now!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

I didn't read threw all the post but you can put Nutrical in some water and freeze it, leave it in his crate at night so he can just lick it over night.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

sounds like this person has had some queeries and questions mabe from other buyers that the pups are sick or something and now shes trying to cover her butt incase you decided it was her fault too.

sounds like hes in a good home where he can get the time and attention he needs, im so glad you guys got him!
imagine what would have happend if some unexperienced person had him!

Spoil him rotten for me...hopefully youve had all the bad happen and now you guys can enjoy the good!
the frozen nutrical is actualy a great idea, i never even thought of that...(which is weird cause i tend to freeze lots of things for fun food lol)


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your scare, but I'm glad everything is ok now. One thing I wanted to mention is I remembered your post on the breeder had a flea problem. Read through this article because there "might" be a connection on his low blood sugar attack and fleas. http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_toy_breed_hypoglycemia.html


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I didnt see any fleas on any of her dogs but she did say that she had a flea problem in the past. Thanks for the link and I will check it out


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Again I wanted to Thank you for posting this link. I am adding it to my favorites for future reference

I read the info and because I have had him for 2 weeks and he doesnt have fleas (I never used flea meds with him because I never saw any signs) and due to the fact that he had not had an attack since he was 9 weeks old, I am ruling out it being flea related. He has been checked for parasites twice now, once when we first got him and then again yesterday so I am ruling out parasites. I honestly think it was due to him being cold and/or lack of food intake through the night. I have put his crate in a warmer climate with some blankets on top and iside for him to snuggle in and I am also leaving him a bowl of food at night. Right now he is still having loose bowels due to me feeding AD food all of a sudden and the doctor says that it also has to do with the Hypoglycemia attack. We are keeping a close eye on this and that is a reason I had his stool rechecked


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

Hopefully there will never be another incident.  Chico was extremely tiny for the first 4 months and the vet constantly warned me about low blood sugar. But he never had an incident. I imagine you were so relieved when he pulled out of it - very scary! Does Yoshi love his new baby brother?


----------



## Isolde (May 9, 2006)

I am a little late ....

I think that Ivy may have had a similar attack as well two days ago. 

The day before she had loose stool and she didn’t had alot to eat (later I figured out that she may have a hard time eating the kibble so now I soak them a little bit) so in the morning first thing she did was to start convulsing and threw up(sp?) something that looked green/yellow liquid :sad7: 

She didn’t look off balance but of course she seemed just sick and not happy.
First thing I did was to give her a little bit of honey and then food and took her to the vet immediately. 
They took her temp and that seemed normal, they give her some drops for her cold that I didn’t use yet and it looks like she may not have it anymore ...lol :foxes_207: .

But what I have been doing since then seems to have been great because she feels really good so here it is:

- I feed her every 3 hours or so

- the kibble is being soaked a little bit in water and that also keeps her hydrated 

- a little bit of sugar in the water (not today but yesterday she had it) as far as I know u can use corn syrup or honey but some say that honey is not a great idea due to botulism ... 

- I also feed her later at around 10 pm to make sure that she has some food in her at night 

- keep her warm and comfy 

Now I don’t know if she really had low blood sugar but considering the loose stool from the day before and the fact that she was not eating the kibble because it is just too hard for her this is probably what happened  

I hope your baby will be ok from now on. I think that the breeder did a HUGE mistake by not telling you about the previous attacks because a dog like this needs even more supervision ...


----------



## Isolde (May 9, 2006)

Oo and I find it VERY, VERY hard to believe that she didn’t know why the pup was returned :coolwink: 

And again this type of info should be told way before the buying process.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes I agree! I was shocked to find this out after the money had been handed to her. I probably would purchased the little guy anyway but just because it felt right. Still even though it would have been nice to have some honesty. I too feel sure that she knows why the pup was returned as well. Regardless of what happened though he is now where he belongs


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Ohh I just saw this thread now. That must have been scary!! Those tiny guys sure can be fragile!! 



lebecron said:


> It's very scary. I had it with Tiani two days after I got her. I couldn't wake her up!


Oh my gosh :shock: That's SO scary!!


----------



## Dixie_Amazon (Sep 7, 2007)

tlspiegel said:


> I'm so sorry for your scare, but I'm glad everything is ok now. One thing I wanted to mention is I remembered your post on the breeder had a flea problem. Read through this article because there "might" be a connection on his low blood sugar attack and fleas. http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_toy_breed_hypoglycemia.html


This is a awesome website! Thanks for posting it.


----------

